
The Proof Is Trivial - gone35
http://www.theproofistrivial.com/
======
ColinWright
I don't really get the point of this. Perhaps I'm not the audience, but the
only way I can think someone would find it at all amusing is to assume it's
poking fun at mathematicians.

Is the implementation particularly difficult?

What am I missing?

